
Upgrading To SQL 2012: Ten Things You Don't Want To Miss - kql27
http://thomaslarock.com/2013/03/upgrading-to-sql-2012-ten-things-you-dont-want-to-miss/
======
dragonwriter
I really wish people would stop referring to Microsoft SQL Server versions in
a way which makes it hard to distinguish from SQL standard versions.

